# Lotsa Pinkies...



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I have 3 does that were due around the same time to birth their litters, the first one to pop was an X-Brindle doe, but it was first litter and she cannibalized them. Mom's in great shape and she had plenty of resources (ie. food, water, nesting material), so not sure if it was new momma jitters or just bad genetics on the cross that I made. So I stuck her in with my two other does who were ready to pop, so she could help them nurse their litters. The other two does (a Fuzzy Dove and a Fuzzy Black Pied) both littered within 2 days of each other. Each had 10 bubs. Of the 20 babies, only one has black eyes, and with 3 mommas taking care of them they are doing splendidly. 16 will either be Fuzzy, Rex, or Both. I did cull down a few shortly after these photos were taken, but here is the whole lot of them a 4 days old, fat and sassy.

**Photos taken with my bad camera, I have to get a new media card for the good one**



















They are just sweet little chubs, and so perfectly pink. But I keep singing "Which one of these is not like others..." when I look at them! The little X-Brindle doe has been very good with these bubs, so I'm thinking it was bad genes. And this will be good practice for the next litter. I am going to try her with a different buck. These were the first litters for all of these does, and they are all about 5 -5 1/2 months old now.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

i have a pile like that :lol: 2 does had theirs within a day or 2 of each other, very cute :love1 :kewl


----------

